# Samsung's Exynos Quad Core Processor (+1)



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsung took the stage during the International Solid State Circuit Conference where it demoed its 32nm-based Exynos mobile processor. The South Korea-based company said the chip is capable of running at speeds up to 1.5GHz. The processor is equipped with a Samsung graphics engine and supports OpenGL ES 2.0. The new chip reportedly offers a 50% increase in battery life and more than 26% the performance of today's current 45nm Exynos processor.
Samsung won't be holding a press conference during Mobile World Congress next week, which means the new Exynos processor could be overshadowed by NVIDIA's Tegra 3 chip. HTC, LG and ZTE are all expected to announce new smartphones powered by Tegra 3 processors, but we're guessing Samsung's going to squeeze its own chip in the Galaxy S III. In any case, we'll be sure to stop by Samsung's booth to try to get some demo time with its quad-core Exynos chip. If it makes an appearance, that is.
Original Article: http://www.technobuffalo.com/hardware/samsung-demos-new-quad-core-exynos-processor/

If this is true and the SGS III comes on Verizon...I hate to admit it, but my Nexus might get lonely.


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm, any info on when it's expected to sample? I kinda doubt it would be out in time for the SGSIII, which should be a mid-year device, right?

Anyway, compelling SoC options coming up. My GNex will be with me for the next 2 years at minimum, but these SoC options do entice me for when I decide to purchase a tablet later this year.

Brandon


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

The 50% battery increase is what got me. If they put a 3,000 mah battery in there like in the razr maxx we could potentially have a phone that lasts 2 days without a charge


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

If the SGS III continues to use the same generation LTE chips as of now, the decrease in CPU consumption looks nice but not enough to compensate for the network chip. When they've built the two chips into one and its 3rd generation, I will sell myself on a street corner for whatever phone it happens to be. I do not lie 

f2e


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> If the SGS III continues to use the same generation LTE chips as of now, the decrease in CPU consumption looks nice but not enough to compensate for the network chip. When they've built the two chips into one and its 3rd generation, I will sell myself on a street corner for whatever phone it happens to be. I do not lie
> 
> f2e


Wasn't Krait rumored to do this? I thought that was the speculation last year, but now that krait is actually in development handsets I haven't heard anything about it, so I'm guessing it's not so.

Brandon


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm loving today's processor news. Geek boner central.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah the big thing that's sucking our battery is the LTE chip. Until they build that into the SoC, any gains from the low-power processor will be minimal.

Samsung does make one mean SoC though. The SGSII was released a year ago and it's still unrivaled in the Android world in terms of performance. The only other SoC to beat it is the A5, but that's on an entirely different scale of kick-ass performance...too bad it's wasted on the iPhone/iPad. I just hope that the SGS III won't have onscreen buttons and ditches touchwiz


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

idk about all that. i've read in a few articles looking up why we have older cpu and gpu and apparently the reason all gsii's didn't come with the exynos then is that it didn't work properly with high speed modems. but maybe samsung finally worked that out.


----------



## _Gir_ (Dec 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> If this is true and the SGS III comes on Verizon...I hate to admit it, but my Nexus might get lonely.


If it comes to Verizon they'll probably remove the exynos due to LTE incompatibility.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

The problem isn't the battery usage of the processor it is the screen. Super AMOLED screens that are 4.65" can last more than 3 hours without serious modding of the OS. Plus, if brightness is set to 100% you can't get two hours out of it. I think the focus needs to be on better power consumption of HD screens.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have to realize its 50% battery saving over current SoC's not the overall battery life of the device. So if your CPU now takes 20% of your juice,the new one takes 10%. Its a nice figure but the 4.5 inch screensand LTE chips are whats stealing all your battery mojo, not your CPU.

Edit: Fellow above me posted whilst I was still typing, similar points.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

_Gir_ said:


> If it comes to Verizon they'll probably remove the exynos due to LTE incompatibility.


And how do you know that the new chip won't play nice with VZW's LTE?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

If it saves battery like they claim I'll get it when its put in the new nexus in a year damn this hobby isn't cheap. Someone will buy my nexus at least. Nexus apocalypse here I come

Fyi Apocalypse is the name I just made up for the new nexus. Gapoc for short .


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Dlongb13 said:


> And how do you know that the new chip won't play nice with VZW's LTE?


Nobody knows for sure, we just know the current model doesn't. Doesn't mean much though.

f2e


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Nobody knows for sure, we just know the current model doesn't. Doesn't mean much though.
> 
> f2e


I haven't seen anywhere that the current generation Exynos chips don't support LTE. In fact, there is an SGSII LTE and LTE HD that have the Exynos processor in them, just not in the US.


----------

